# Stepanelle toy poodles



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

I am not convinced these pictures will appear due to my rubbish computer skills!!

Theres one of my latest show Dog Dom, one of me with my lovely old boy Eric (16 years). Kitty by the pond, can't remember what the other one is!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I love the first pic. Too cute!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG nice toy poodles !


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Very Beautiful Poodles!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! I love the agility pic - it's so great to see dogs leaping through the air and having fun. Oh and welcome to a fellow country woman (well, kind of - I'm half Canadian and half British. )


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Love your toys, just stunning!!! What is the height limit for a toy poodle in England? Is it 11"??


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Lovely poodles! Looks like they love you just as much as you do them. What sweet pics!!


----------



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, yes that toys have to be under 11" at the shoulder. It is amazing how much difference that can make, Dom is just under the measure while his little sister Fifi is about 9 1/2". She would not look out of place over in the US I think.

Poodles love agility; its official. Dom often shows the collies what it is all about when I am not letting him down!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep, Fifi would do well in our ring at 9.5", so just send her right over. :biggrin:


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Your poodles are very beautiful!! I too, love the agility picture. Nothing like a flying poo.


----------

